# New charter carrier resurrects Air Florida name, logo



## CHamilton (Sep 6, 2014)

> PRESS INFORMATION
> Air Florida Is A Privately-Held Start-Up Carrier, Incorporated As A Florida Corporation In 2014. The Company Has Filed For Registration Of All Logos And Indicia Of The Iconic Carrier (1971-1984), And Will Operate Initially As A Public Charter Carrier.



Bad idea.



> Air Florida Flight 90
> Air Florida Flight 90 was a scheduled U.S. domestic passenger flight from Washington National Airport to Fort Lauderdale – Hollywood International Airport with an intermediate stopover at Tampa International Airport. On January 13, 1982, the Boeing 737-200 registered as N62AF, crashed into the 14th Street Bridge over thePotomac River. The aircraft had originally been purchased by United Airlines in 1969 and flown with the registration number of N9050U. It was sold to Air Florida in 1980.
> The aircraft struck the 14th Street Bridge, which carriesInterstate 395 between Washington, D.C. and Arlington County. It crushed seven occupied vehicles on the bridge and destroyed 97 feet (30 m) of guard rail[3] before it plunged through the ice into the Potomac River. The crash occurred less than two miles (3 km) from the White House and within view of both the Jefferson Memorialand The Pentagon. The aircraft was carrying 74 passengers and five crewmembers. Four passengers and one flight attendant survived the crash. Four motorists from the bridge were killed. The survivors were rescued from the icy river by civilians and professionals.




Half an hour later:



> 1982 Washington Metro train derailmentThe 1982 Washington Metro train derailment was an incident involving a single Orange Line Washington Metrotrain during the afternoon rush hour of January 13, 1982, in Downtown Washington, D.C. in the United States. The train derailed as it was being backed up from an improperly closed rail switch between the Federal Triangle and Smithsonian stations, and caused the deaths of three passengers.[1][2] Several survivors were trapped for hours, and 25 were injured.[2] The incident was the first resulting in a fatality involving the Metro system[2] and remained as the deadliest incident occurring in the system until the June 22, 2009 collisionthat resulted in nine fatalities.[3]




I was on the train one ahead of the one involved.

Bad timing.

Gene Windsor, who rescued Air Florida crash survivors in 1982, dies at 74


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 6, 2014)

A foole and his money / be soone at debate: / which after with sorow, / repents him to late.


----------



## SCbogey (Sep 6, 2014)

My DW was in a carpool which used Memorial Bridge that day rather than usual 14th street bridge, about the time of the crash. I was walking to a carpool just west of National Airport, adjacent to the rail yard. I heard only one takeoff and it sounded very strange. My thought was, why would planes takeoff in such blizzard conditions.

Just minutes later I heard the radio reports of the crash. DW was unable to travel 14th street bridge for years.

It was a terrible tragedy.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 6, 2014)

Did you hear the plane crash? Must have been bad to be there.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 7, 2014)

I was supposed to be on that flight that tragic day but due to the icing and the extreme Cold and lots of snow (for Washington) I cancelled and went to work! Lots of heroes that day in the icy waters of the Potomac and Air Florida never recovered!

To this day when visiting in WAS I feel uncomfortable crossing the 14th Street Bridge!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 7, 2014)

Wait, Jim, you were ticketed on the exact flight that crashed? You are not serious.........


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 7, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Wait, Jim, you were ticketed on the exact flight that crashed? You are not serious.........


Are YOU serious? Asking him that?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Sep 7, 2014)

Jim can be highly unserious, Blue. That being said, given the seriousness of the discussion, I assumed he was. Don't be angry at Swad. Aspergers is a really hard thing to live with. I would know.


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 7, 2014)

Those of us who were in DC on that day all have bad memories, and although Jim and I both have senses of humor, those events are not something we would joke about. Which is why I was pretty shocked that this new carrier would have the bad taste to resurrect memories of "the iconic carrier"(!!!!!). It's rather like calling a new cruise ship _Titanic_. I can only assume that they figured the general public, or at least their customers, are too young to care, or have short memories.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeah, this seems like an exceptionally poor idea. Maybe when this fails, they can resurrect the ValueJet name since AirTran/Southwest aren't using it.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 7, 2014)

I was serious, it's one of those twists of fate things! Also might mention that I never felt comfortable taking off out of National ( I can't call it by the new Republican name) especially in Winter and bad weather!

Whenever possible I used BWI, of course I got to ride Amtrak to and from instead of riding the Metro! Dulles was out of the Question since it was located out in the wilds of Virginia!!!

I agree about the ressurection of the Air Florida name, maybe they'll try Digibles again and name the first one the Hindenberg!!!


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 7, 2014)

Closest I've come was holding a reservation on NW 255 DTW-PHX in August 1987. Less than a week after my flight would have operated, 255 crashed on takeoff at DTW.

Having had over one takeoff per week, on average, during the 32 years of my business career, I suspect I've ridden on at least one airliner that subsequently crashed - or was at least damaged enough in an accident to have been written off.


----------



## jis (Sep 7, 2014)

I have flown on two specific aircraft that were later blown up out of the sky by terrorists. Pan Am 747 _Maid of the Seas_ and Air India 747 _Emperor Kanishka_ as I seem to recall their names were, if memory serves me right.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 7, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> I was serious, it's one of those twists of fate things! Also might mention that I never felt comfortable taking off out of National ( I can't call it by the new Republican name) especially in Winter and bad weather!
> 
> Whenever possible I used BWI, of course I got to ride Amtrak to and from instead of riding the Metro! Dulles was out of the Question since it was located out in the wilds of Virginia!!!
> 
> I agree about the ressurection of the Air Florida name, maybe they'll try Digibles again and name the first one the Hindenberg!!!


I'm sorry, I didn't mean any offense, I was just surprised at that "twist of fate", not meaning to joke.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 7, 2014)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Jim can be highly unserious, Blue. That being said, given the seriousness of the discussion, I assumed he was. Don't be angry at Swad. Aspergers is a really hard thing to live with. I would know.


Hey, wait a second! Asperger's? Yeah, no.


----------



## tp49 (Sep 7, 2014)

You would think with all of the fallen flags from the airline world to resurrect air florida wouldn't be on the radar screen. Maybe National or even TWA but not air florida.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 7, 2014)

Or Pan Am, heard tons of people saying Pan Am should be resurrected.


----------



## railiner (Sep 7, 2014)

I say: "Right On!....All Power To The People!"............"People's Express", that is.......  :lol:

As for Pan AM...http://airwaysnews.com/blog/2014/04/17/a-new-pan-american-start-up/


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 8, 2014)

railiner said:


> I say: "Right On!....All Power To The People!"............"People's Express", that is.......  :lol:
> 
> As for Pan AM...http://airwaysnews.com/blog/2014/04/17/a-new-pan-american-start-up/


Nice shot of that SP! Too bad Pam Am is probably gone for good......


----------



## trainman74 (Sep 8, 2014)

PEOPLExpress _has_ been revived (website).

There were two attempts to revive the National Airlines name as a passenger airline, one short-lived and one never got off the ground; a cargo carrier is currently using the name (Wikipedia disambiguation page).


----------



## railiner (Sep 9, 2014)

trainman74 said:


> PEOPLExpress _has_ been revived (website).
> 
> There were two attempts to revive the National Airlines name as a passenger airline, one short-lived and one never got off the ground; a cargo carrier is currently using the name (Wikipedia disambiguation page).


Well, shut my mouth!

It's true....."everything old, is new again"......


----------

